# Free coffee.



## smellyskelly (Oct 2, 2009)

now, i hate starbucks and won't support it one bit, except to use their bathrooms, i saw an add on tv for free coffee if you do a taste test between their new instant pouches on the go, and the same they brew and charge you an arm and a leg for. not saying the pouches aren't going to be over priced as well as i know nothing about those or even care to know, but hey FREE COFFEE . you actually get two free cups if they allow you to have both items in the taste test. 

just wanted to throw this out there for those that like some coffee in the morning to get going, or at night to stay awake. also for those traveling in the north so they can warm their insides up a bit.

here is the link: Free Starbucks coffee taste test starts Friday


----------



## kai (Oct 4, 2009)

starbucks has long been a source of free coffee for my friends...


they have a very liberal complaint policy


----------



## Bullet (Oct 4, 2009)

Most banks and hotel lobbies have free coffee as well, if you're in a pinch. And don't forget that you can usually dig a paper cup from the trash and go into cafe's for a "refill", which is either free or 50 cents. Just make sure you get the same cup that they use.


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 4, 2009)

i always dig out cups to fast food places and get "refills" of soda.


----------



## genghis braun (Oct 4, 2009)

smellyskelly said:


> i always dig out cups to fast food places and get "refills" of soda.



I'm really glad that I'm not the only person that does this.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2009)

starbucks does handle complaints well - free coffee!

sometimes you don't even have to complain - one time they just took a bit too long and the guy was like "don't worry about it"

oddly enouhg my friend had to pay for his even though it took longer to ge this. hmm.. ok, maybe it's a plan only for chicks lol.


----------



## connerR (Oct 5, 2009)

I've had lots of free stuff from Starbucks. Often, it's just luck: someone didn't pick up their drink or they made too much of something, so they'll ask me if I want to excess. But I've had free coffee from it taking too long, too.


----------



## tumtum (Oct 6, 2009)

all you really have to do is say that they messed up on your drink earlier, and they will usually give you a free one.


----------



## little_owl (Oct 27, 2009)

I just heard that you can get a free sample of whatever extra pastry things they have or some extra things they have because each store is supposed to give out one hundred samples every day.


----------

